# Griff on Point



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

There is something about following your dogs around in the hills.


Toby watching his little sister work into a group of Sharpies.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That top picture is probably one of the cooler pictures I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

*Another Griff*

Great to see another Griff wandering the mountains of Utah. I have had mine for almost a year now and have had a blast with her so far for her first season.


----------

